# Whiteface Silver Breeder



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a breeder of whiteface silver cockatiels? Here's an example of a picture I found on the web:

http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-whiteface-domsilver.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The lady that now owns the Dominant silver in the link lives in FL. She also bought out all of my Dominant Silvers. Her name is Denise and her email is: [email protected] She has the nicest collection of the rarer mutations in the US.

I only have a couple of rares left.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found some breeders in Virginia if it helps 
http://www.birdbreeders.com/breedersinva.aspx
http://www.birdsnways.com/birds/bradu.htm
http://www.avianbiotech.com/breeders/Search_Breeders.asp
http://www.hoobly.com/12039/2148/0/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....in the Hoobly link these ads stood out to me: In looking at the birds *neither of* the birds are pieds. If the owner does not know what mutations they have, I would pass on dealing with them.

*Cockatiel WF Cinnamon Pied*

Nice big bird, weaned and ready to go.
Hanover, Virginia » Cockatiel 
updated 3 months ago 


 *$50.00 *
[shockingaviary] *Verified*
​*Cockatiel Cinnamon Pied*

Just weaned and sweet


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information. It sounds like Denise may be the way to go. I've written to her and I'm waiting to see if she can help me.


----------

